# Too Easy   "The Mega" week 5



## Mojo Magnum (5 Nov 2005)

Just got home for one night.   We just wrapped up week 5.  Definetly not what I expected.  You can memorize all the bmq tips you want and it won't take away from the experience.  Tuffest part is being away from home.  (for me anyway, I'm married with kids).  The PT is no biggie.  We've got people who can't jog there way out of a paper bag, but as long as they don't give up, OR GET HURT, they can keep on keepin on.  Getting injured is my biggest worry.  Shin splints can send you to Pat Platoon Purgatory.  I ran into one woman who's going on almost two years on Pat.  

If you're getting ready to go, make sure you can maintain a steady run for at least 5k.  Yes you can squeeze by on less, but if you're body is not conditioned to the daily punishment your likelyhood of injury is a lot higher.   Those who are in shape will have an easier time.

One more tip.  Whether you're week 1 or week 5  make sure you keep a small pad of paper and a pen on you at all times.   Your ability to remember simple directives will distinguish you from those who cannot.   When you're stumbling out of bed at 4:05am, you will have a hard time remembering the list of items you are required to bring for that day.  And if you screw up.......

dress parade baby!!!!
(don't know what it is?  You'll find out.  All 9 flights of stairs worth.  All the way up, all the way down.  And do it again)

Hooo ahhh

Mojo.


----------



## D-n-A (5 Nov 2005)

Change parades are fun, I used to love doing those during BMQ     ;D

Shin splints send you to PAT? I got shin splints during my basic, never sent me to the MIR or stopped me from doing everything.

2 years in PAT, now thats gotta suck.


Always have a pen an paper on you, weather you're on course or at your unit.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Nov 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Shin splints send you to PAT? I got shin splints during my basic, never sent me to the MIR or stopped me from doing everything.


shin splints don't send you to Holding. Complaining that shin splints keep you from doing what is required of you *puts* you in Holding. Using shin splints as an excuse for not being able to complete your training *keeps* you in Holding.

Also, troops, for those of you who are so inclined to treat the Army as a form of Welfare, you can use back pain, or knee pain, since they are impossible to properly diagnose. It is possible to complete your entire Basic Engagement in PAT Pl. Think of it, troops! 3 years of free money, free housing, free food, free clothing, no work, and the bonus of pretending you are serving your nation.

All you have to trade is your self-respect.


----------



## honestyrules (5 Nov 2005)

Mojo, keep up the good work anyway. Being away from the family is one thing, but it is a good one to be used to. When you'll get deployed (if you keep on going good), you'll  have to deal with that again. If you appreciate the army life, you'll be able to cope with the drawbacks...
Going on tour overseas is rewarding....


----------



## D-n-A (5 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> shin splints don't send you to Holding. Complaining that shin splints keep you from doing what is required of you *puts* you in Holding. Using shin splints as an excuse for not being able to complete your training *keeps* you in Holding.



Ah, I guess instructers can't tell people to  walk it off. I can understand someone complaining about a broken foot,(or whatever) torn ligament an being sent to the MIR an PAT Plt, but a shin splint?


----------



## Mojo Magnum (5 Nov 2005)

Hey Cowboy,
been awhile.   You're the perfect guy to answer this for me.  Granted a shin splint is no big deal, but I've been under the impression that continual pounding day after day for too long can lead to tendons tearing off the bone and fractures in the bone.  True?False?

I witnessed a guy just a few days ago being told by a Dr. that he had "soldiered on" too long with his shin splints and now was suspected of having bone and tissue damage that had worked up both shins and that he was looking at something called "permanent rest" until he was all healed up.  Sounds like definite recourse to me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## paracowboy (5 Nov 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Granted a shin splint is no big deal, but I've been under the impression that continual pounding day after day for too long can lead to tendons tearing off the bone and fractures in the bone.   True?False?


True. Happened to me. I tore my soleus muscle, and gave myself stress fractures in my shins. I didn't prepare properly for Basic or Battle School. I didn't run. I felt that my years of rodeo, hockey, and martial arts were enough. And they were, from a strictly cadriovascular/aerobic point of view.

But the constant pounding from running, and it being so foreign to my body, and me being far too stubborn to realize I was crossing the line from Hard into Stupid, side-lined me. Put me in Holding Platoon for a couple months, and when back on course, I was in shyte shape because Holding wasn't allowed to do PT or physical labour.

So, now we have two points:
1) when I tell wannabe's to run, (and to run outside, on the ground, not treadmills) I know what I'm talking about, and I'm trying to help.
2) from my time in Holding Pl (PAT Pl), and my time teaching, I know just what percentage of people are truly injured, and what percentage are just not suited for military life, but refuse to admit it as they prefer to milk the system for the free ride. Hint - the former are vastly outnumbered by the latter.

Actually three points - 3) while it is possible and does occur, it happens so rarely that it's almost a non-issue, *IF* you prepare properly. Once the body is built up sufficiently, it just don't happen no mo'. (Okay, it happens, but in infinitesimal numbers.)


----------



## onecat (5 Nov 2005)

From my experience at the mega, i found most people on Pat were there for good reasons and wanted out quickly.  My Pl was design designed to take on pat's as it went along and we had about 15 by the time we done.  All hated it and wanted out.

But youi are right about the running.  i wasn't in shape when I went made it though but it could of been easier, but running has never been my time.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (6 Nov 2005)

well me bye's,
I'm heading back this morning.  A 9hour drive to get back to the Mega and nail down weeks 6-11.  Thanx for the insight, and I trust that the next time I touch this keyboard I'll be an honest to goodness graduate.


Later.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (19 Nov 2005)

hoo aah
my second (and no doubt last) weekend away.   I survived week 7.   MK exam, Weapons test and drill test.   All good on the first try.   Off to Farnam on Monday.   Still nursing the damn shins.   Only three weeks to get through so....as a certain Master Corporal likes to remind us.....Soldier the frig up and "Drive the Body".

later bye's


----------



## Mojo Magnum (16 Dec 2005)

Yes!!  
I just graduated from the Mega.  I'm glad it's over.

Nice work RO221E.

thank you army.ca for all the insight and encouragement you provided by making this forum available.
you are providing an invalueable service.


----------



## dearryan (19 Dec 2005)

Nice work Mojo.


----------



## NavComm (19 Dec 2005)

congratulations Mojo!


----------



## Proud Canadian (19 Dec 2005)

And if you screw up.......

dress parade baby!!!!
(don't know what it is?  You'll find out.  All 9 flights of stairs worth.  All the way up, all the way down.  And do it again)

Never got to experience that at the Mega 4 years ago as it was not allowed on our course when I went through. Too many injuries from past recruits falling down the stairs or trampling each of in the barracks trying to get to their cubical.  

Change parade = teamwork


----------



## muffin (19 Dec 2005)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> I just graduated from the Mega.  I'm glad it's over.
> 
> Nice work RO221E.
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## spartan031 (20 Dec 2005)

Who gets up at 4:05am?

If you get up at 5:30 like your supposed to you can get ready for the day in time without waking up an entire platoon below you to sound of you dragging your bed across the floor.


----------



## Hoover (20 Dec 2005)

In Borden we were up at all hours of the night fending off the invading red commies..


(Edited by Moderator to remove immature attempt to bypass profanity filter.)


----------



## old medic (21 Dec 2005)

Hoover,

It's time you stop and re-read the conduct guidelines.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

That's three posts in one day with profanity, and little relevence.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Dec 2005)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Who gets up at 4:05am?
> 
> If you get up at 5:30 like your supposed to you can get ready for the day in time without waking up an entire platoon below you to sound of you dragging your bed across the floor.



I don't want to give away too much of the "Mega" experience but if you made a policy of getting up at 5:30am, you'd be twenty minutes late for PT.   We surely did arise at 4am on many occassions.  The sooner you're ready, the sooner you can help your brothers and show up with a sense of "ease" instead of "panic".


----------



## canadianblue (26 Dec 2005)

I remember in my first week a guy kept on waking up  at 4:00 and it pissed off my whole side of the floor. Not only that but the instructors would reem us out if we ever got up that early, the earliest we ever got up was at 4:50 just because we had to go on a PT run at 5:10 as well as put out rifles away beforehand. Sorry but if I got the chance I would try to get sleep whenever possible, especially with a full day of death by powerpoint.


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Never stand when you can sit down, never sit down when you can lie down, never lie down when you can sleep.


----------



## winchable (26 Dec 2005)

And for the love of god, if you're getting up that early don't set your watch alarm, use your inner clock or something.

I had this one guy who would set his alarm to go off every day at 0430, and would never get up for it and it would beep for an hour until it was actually time to get up.

Also nothing is worse than the guy who gets up at 0430 and assumes that everyone else should do the same, if people want to push it right until 0530, I say let them, either they'll learn to do everything in the allotted time and up to standard or they'll decide on their own to get up at 0430.

I hated 0430 watch alarm guy.


----------



## SemperFidelis (29 Dec 2005)

Too easy....guess what eh!?...dont look at me...YOU!...Adopt the pushup position...drive your body!...its just the evil coming out....jesus christ people!! ...you better wake up!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (30 Dec 2005)

for those who don't know, the previous post is just a tiny sample of the jargon you can look forward to as subtle forms of motivation.  Often preceded or followed by opportunities to improve your physical condition.  And when you're done don't forget to say "Permission to recover Master Seaman".  Or you'll do it all over again.  

Have fun ;D


----------



## Collin.t (25 Jan 2006)

hehe I sort of miss the mega, my platoon was really great, best team spirit I've ever seen plus we won the commander flag  

We also had a guy waking up at 0430 but he was very quiet so it didn't bother that many people (except the people sleeping next to him). On my side I was sort of designed for basic training, I don't move when I sleep and my inner clock was awsome at that time. So I never really had to mess alot with my bed just a little touch up every morning.

Something incredible about BMQ is the amount of food you'll stuff in 30 minutes...


----------



## Zombie (1 Feb 2006)

Is it common or unlikely to have permission to leave the base on a Saturday at the end of week 5?


----------



## Mojo Magnum (5 Feb 2006)

Weekends are priviledges that must be earned, however I would say it is likely you would be free.  Having said that, your performance through the week certianly does play a factor in just what kind of freedom you are permitted.

But to answer your question, in my experience, it is "likely".


----------



## Mojo Magnum (5 Feb 2006)

I started this thread in November back when I was in week 5 at St.Jean.  Back then it seemed like the course would never end.  But a funny thing happened,  it did.  We made it through all eleven weeks and moved on.   For those who are reading this and are going to BMQ soon or are working your way through it now.  YOU WILL MAKE IT.  DON'T GIVE UP.

I have just finished week 3 of Soldier Qualification.  It is a big change for me and those who went throught the same BMQ as I did.  We were in St. Jean, we had the "blue" sector (officers quarters, even though we were all NCM's)  and to top it all off, our 2IC was an airforce guy.  (Though I didn't know it at the time...) we had it  pretty good.

Soldier Qualification has proven to be far more challenging.  My directing staff are almost all Combat Arms.   They're tuff.   As a result the schedule is far more challenging than BMQ.  The days are longer, there are more pushups, (neither of which is a bad thing) and the overall pace is turned up a few notches (not a bad thing either).  The instructors are truely exceptional.  They know their stuff.  They can out run us, do more push ups, and are generally very strong role models for how military personell should conduct themselves.   

Having said all that.  

The only real factor that seems to do people in (after injury) is........resolve.   When people lose sight of why they are there, they start thinking "what the hell am I doing here?"  "I could be some place warm and loving, not out here getting my ask kicked around the clock."

The answer to this is the same as it was back in basic.  Don't be an individual.  There are forty some people standing beside you going throught the same thing.  Together, you will get through it.  

So, for those who have already gone through the course and are wondering what it's like today, and for those who are going soon.  Soldier Qualification (from my experience at the end of week 3) is a solid program.  If you're serious about your career in the CF.......

You will love it.

later.


----------



## Jay the Hero (10 Feb 2006)

I just wanted to reply to this thread and say Thank You.  

I'm currently just waiting for my highschool transcript to come in before dropping off all the documentation they ask for once you fill out your application (which I did online about a week ago).  I'm planning on going into the Infantry as an NCM (wanted to be an officer but $1100 a month simply won't support both my wife and myself with our current debtload), and despite having friends who have "been there and done that" they can't quite explain it the same way someone going through it currently can.  Keep it up, you're doing every single new person who's even the slightest bit apprehensive a great service.

Thanks again,

Jay


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Feb 2006)

Week 6 completed on SQ.  We have only four days to go with all major testing behind us.  OMFG the field portion was tuff.  I nearly lost sight of my long term goals while I was going through it.  On the otherside,.....I'm glad I didn't give up. 

Bring on PRETC,   we're all looking forward to a little time in Bordan before the next round begins.

I'm definitely feeling worthy of that ARMY uniform now.  

And I can't help but have respect (and feel a little sorry) for those poor Infantry guys going into their  10 weeks of DP1.  

I'll be sure to buy them a beer first chance I get.


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2006)

not just the infantry guys who drive the body.

but you can buy them a beer anyway 

CHIMO!


----------



## Mojo Magnum (14 Mar 2006)

The latest update on career progression.  

 I've attempted to leave some kind of diary here for those who (like myself) are anxious to know whats ahead as they proceed through the process.  I began my application process (at age 34)in March of 05.  Here I am in March of 06, with BMQ under my belt (started Oct 3rd and graduated on DEC 16) and SQ (started Jan 16ish and graduated March 03(ish)).  From what I've seen, I have been fortunate in that my courses of fallen one after the other without much waiting around.  I'm enjoying leave this week, then I'm back for a driver course (2weeks) then, my longest stint of waiting yet, four weeks of PretC then it's off to Kingston for my five and a half months of MOC 215 Sig Op training

I count myself as fortunate with no career stopping injuries or recourses (being sent back to do a the course over again) thus far.

Being from the Simcoe County area, I had heard of Base Borden and was aware that there was a large PAT platoon there.  Now I'm living it.  PretC is the holding platoon (PAT) at Borden.  It is a nice place to be for a short term though I've met some who have been there for a year and more.  Not a good position to be in.  The feel at PretC is more like a College dorm than a military base.   A CF member in PretC can look forward to being allowed stereo's and xbox's in their room, three room mates and PT everyday from morning till lunch.  Pt at Borden is spent in the gym most days (pretty cushy) with possible outdoor runs.  Afternoons are filled with whatever needs to be done ie- kit maintenance, administration and maybe even additional PT.

If PretC is in your future you can look forward to an easy time.  Most likely when you come into PretC you have just completed BMQ, and possibly SQ.  You will enjoy freedoms that you haven't had for some time.  But remember, as Peter Parker's Uncle Ben would say, "with great PretC comes great responsibility".  Our Warrant at SQ wisely taught the secret to success in the CF is ....."to do what you are supposed to, especially when no one is watching."  This is especially true at PretC.  Booze, chicks and lots of free time will be yours for the taking in Bordan.  

Be wise my friend.  You will reap what you sow.
later.


----------



## 043 (14 Mar 2006)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> A CF member in PretC can look forward to being allowed stereo's and xbox's in their room, three room mates and PT everyday from morning till lunch.  Pt at Borden is spent in the gym most days (pretty cushy) with possible outdoor runs.



You're saying that you do PT from 0800-1200hrs daily? And then again in the afternoon???? Hmmmmmmmmmmm you all must be extremely fit.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> You're saying that you do PT from 0800-1200hrs daily? And then again in the afternoon???? Hmmmmmmmmmmm you all must be extremely fit.



Don't forget, in his post he was referring to PretC (commonly known as PAT Pl in some places), where they are often left to their own devices.  Badminton is a popular sport in many of these PT classes, as is lounging at a Tim Hortons.   ;D


----------



## 043 (14 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't forget, in his post he was referring to PretC (commonly known as PAT Pl in some places), where they are often left to their own devices.  Badminton is a popular sport in many of these PT classes, as is lounging at a Tim Hortons.   ;D



Unbelievable really........what a waste. At least Badminton is pretty good for you.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (14 Mar 2006)

Regrettably it's true.

It is not uncommon to be set loose upon the gym and told, "pt on your own time it's now 8:30am, be formed up in the hall at 10:45am." I have then seen the platoon marched off for lunch, then formed up again at 1pm and marched back to the gym.  Not often mind you, but it has happened.

The intention of this post was not to knock PretC, but to inform the new guys of what awaits them and to show the really knew guys what kind of a timeframe they might be looking at.

Hope it helped someone.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (29 Jun 2009)

Update on Career Progression

Private's log Stardate 29 June 2009. ( I know it's cheesy, I just couldn't resist).

It has been nearly two years since I completed my Sig Op occupation training back in Sept of 06. I was posted to CFB Petawawa, where I joined the unit that typically holds all the new Sigs when they arrive in town.  I spent the rest of 2007 learning the ropes of Petawawa, was added on to the tour group in Sept 2007 and spent a full year working up for tour.  

I have recently returned from my first tour in Afghanistan.  It was mind blowing.  Some of my highlights included getting a ticket on base for not coming to a complete stop at a stop sign (I was filled with shock and awe, as I had just returned from outside the wire and was in no mood, I politely asked the MP to go find some Taliban and leave me alone, he did .  I later received a speeding ticket for driving 30kph on base (the speed limit is 16k), frustrating beyond belief.  I would describe my tour experience as a lesson in self control and politics.  The most difficult part of the entire tour was keeping my emotions in check.  As stress rises, the temptation to take matters into your own hands is very tempting.  Unfortunately I did find myself jacking up several people of higher rank for what I considered to be blatant incompetence that put my life at risk; a very risky course of action as a Private.  Not the type of thing one should engage in unless you are willing to suffer the consequences.  And sometimes, it's worth it.

I had intended this post to offer some insight into what a tour in Afghanistan is like, for those who are about to go on tour; just as I've tried to offer insight to those who came through the training system after me.  But this experience is different.  Amongst my colleagues who were at the same rank level (Pte-Cpl) and same trade, we all had completely different experiences.  The only advice I can give is, as you prepare for tour, DO NOT BURN BRIDGES!  Regardless of what you are told your tour position is, it can change in a heartbeat (as mine did the minute I hit the ground).  You will need all the friends you can get, or at least, as few enemies as possible.  

Officers make decisions (it's their job).  How those decisions filter on down to the lower ranks is not always their first concern, and as a result, life can become down right strange.  I expected to be fighting (or at least assisting in the fight with) the Taliban, and indeed I did.  But I spent much more time covering my ass and that of my friends, from the COC.  This I did not expect.  Naive on my part to be sure.  I witnessed brave young Canadian men and women who risked their lives everyday searching ditches for explosives that could kill them at any moment (and had killed some of their friends), get jacked up in the performance of said duty for not having their boot bands on, others were publicly reprimanded for "walking too aggressively" while on base. 

I have met many senior CF members who (releasing or not) have stated that this is the worst tour they have ever been on.  The bureaucracy seems to be at an all time high.  I met people who were afraid to pull the trigger (for warning shots) out of fear that their superiors would punish them because it would cause too much paper work.  I know it's not pretty, but it's what I experienced. 

On the upside, the legendary spirit of the Canadian soldier has not diminished.  Despite the above mentioned self inflicted frustrations that come with army life, I can't count how many times I've heard people (just in the past week) say they can't wait to go back.  The money, the action, the chance to test one's self against adversity never gets old for those who have been bitten by the green bug.  For all the bitching and complaining (which eventually turns into laughing and joking) it is the experience of a life time.  

To put it in the simplest terms I can, all the things that make up my home are sweeter to me now having had this experience.  And yes, my hand will go up the moment they start looking for volunteers to go back. 

Because i came to play, not sit on the bench.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jun 2009)

Welcome home.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2009)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> To put it in the simplest terms I can, all the things that make up my home are sweeter to me now having had this experience.  And yes, my hand will go up the moment they start looking for volunteers to go back.
> Because i came to play, not sit on the bench.



Welcome home.
And, thank you.


----------



## bradlupa (29 Jun 2009)

Glad to hear another safe return.  Welcome Back and thanks for the insight of Afganistan


----------



## jmbest (30 Jun 2009)

Welcome home and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jun 2009)

Mojo Magnum

Great post, loved the way you ended it.

Your writing reminds me of the work Russell Storring did...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/vp_storring/


----------



## helpup (30 Jun 2009)

Mojo, I enjoyed the read, from beginning to the end.  I am sorry that your Tour had a head shake moments.  I wish it was the exception not the norm but as you correctly pointed out, everyones view point is differant.  Keep the humour and your backbone for what you believe is right and soon enough you will find yourself being the one giving the orders or correcting the problems.  

BZ


----------



## Mojo Magnum (20 Apr 2012)

April 19, 2009
As always, my intent for this post is to illuminate for newer members what life is like in the CF.  Experiences may vary .

Three years since my last post on this thread, I had honestly forgotten this record was here.  It was fun to re-read.  

What to say, I am not a newbie anymore.  Recently returned from PLQ (the Master Corporal Qualification course) on the east coast, I am merited/posted/promoted.  (I’m assuming that there are new guys out there wondering what the heck that means.  I shall explain.  

Merited - there is a ranking system after you become a Corporal, kind of like a “leaderboard” in video games.  It’s called the Merit Board.  Your accomplishments give you a ranking.  If you rank high enough you get promoted).  

Posted -every year the army has APS – annual posting season, where personnel find out if they are being moved to a different unit.  Sometimes it’s down the street, sometimes it’s across the country.  

Promoted - I won’t insult your intelligence 

So there you go, for the new guys.  Now when I say I’m merited/posted/promoted this APS, you know what I’m saying.  I can say without hesitation that joining the Canadian Forces has been the best professional decision I have ever made.  I have met so many new friends, and the old ones who were with me during Basic, SQ and my 3’s (trade training) are still around.  A little advice for those venturing off to basic - if you have the sense that you are going to stay in the trade you are in now, be cool with everyone most certainly, but be especially considerate to those on course with you who share your trade.  It's a long road and some people (like me) have a very good memory when it comes to accounts with contemporaries.  And as your career continues you will discover that I am not alone in this “way of thinking”.

For those who are newly posted to a unit I strongly suggest you talk less and listen more.  You have no idea how much you don't know.  In addition to the usual suspects of the work place like politics, cliques and favourites, there are also Merit boards, illegal boards, course nominations, CFTPO taskings (seemingly random jobs that seem to drop out of the sky that can last anywhere between a couple days and several months, and can have you chilling in the Arctic (pun intended), or driving some General around Washington and anything in between (like filling sandbags just down the street).  There is also Nijmegen (Google it), the annual Iron man competition (and subsequent training which can dramatically change your work schedule should you be permitted to take part).  My point is that all these things and more are dispensed with great care by those above you.  Respect, diligent completion of tasks and a willingness to receive correction without letting it affect your morale are the attributes that will see you through to a career where you are respected, rewarded and preferred when the chips are down.  

In an earlier post while I was in SQ, I shared some insight passed on by our course WO in Meaford (winter 2006).  That man's words resonate stronger with me today than any other advice I have heard since.
He said "Your career in the Canadian Forces is a relationship built on trust.  Do what you are supposed to do, when no one is looking, and you will go far."  He went on to explain that at the WO level he was entrusted with many things including the responsibility to ensure we and many like us were trained properly, and that at his level, no one was looking over his shoulder.  He was trusted to fulfill his responsibilities on a daily basis and in the end he would be rewarded or punished as the fruits of his labour became known.  

Do what you are supposed to do when no one is looking.  In life and most certainly in the CF, I have found over the years that this is sound advice, worthy to be passed on.  But enough preaching.

Career Update- to continue the timeline I began back in 2005 (and forgive me, but a wise man named Bruce from the Wal-Mart building has reminded me that I should be far more careful about pers details online, though somehow with this thread I suspect its waaay too late .  2012, 7 years after joining, I will be a Master Corporal in a matter of weeks ( a year later than I would have liked, but such is life).  My responsibilities on a daily basis are just turning the corner.  I am certainly still hands on with whatever tasks come down the line, but more and more I am “trusted” with the responsibilities of delegation and instruction.  I love it.  Seeing the new guys come in and watching as they grapple on to their new environment is very educational.  I learn from them and see from their example, where I went wrong and on occasion, I identify behaviours I still have that should be changed.   The new guys teach me and they don’t even know it.  Having been in there shoes already, it doesn’t take long to see their strengths and weaknesses, as well as identify their individual sense of pride in their uniform (or lack there of).  

Most surprisingly, and I can honestly say I have no idea where in my training I picked this up, I identify that each and every one of them want to work hard, be part of the team and enjoy coming to work.  Often inspite of themselves.  They need help to get to that place of professional fulfillment, and their leaders (and by leaders I mean WO's, Sgt's, Mcpl’s and some Cpl's)  are the ones in the position to bring it all together through guidance, mentoring and ....occasionally ..a strategic dose of anxiety .  It is navigating these waters that are the new adventure I find myself embarking on at this stage of my military career.  

I had the honour of serving as a BDE CMDR's Sig not long ago where I learnt a great deal about leadership by watching it in action at the highest levels.  We have all observed that the ranks of Lt Col and above have taken some big hits in the news not long ago, so I thought this next bit worth sharing.  I have witnessed first hand the sacrifice, passion and pathological dedication of Col Wayne Eyre.  Obviously I’m not an “inner circle” guy when it comes this rank level, but I will say I did observe a dedication that I have only seen in those who dedicate their lives to religion.  It’s the same type of “feel” if you know what I mean.  That silent personal “integrity check” seems to come before every choice, knowing that your actions radiate and can very easily be “shouted from the rooftops” at any moment.  I’ve seen some hard working people in my life, but I have never seen anyone work longer hours with such a high standard (which he demands from both himself and expects it from those around him), again, I love it  LOL.  It was inspiring to be around. 

Well I think that about raps it up for this time around, I’ve talked less about who I am and what I do, and more about it how I see it at my current rank level and place in time.  As always the purpose of my sharing these thoughts is to continue to illuminate the path for those who are just starting out, and for those who may be coming along behind me.  I still remember that overwhelming sense of frustration I felt when I was just starting out, and how it seemed so hard to learn about military life, what the secrets to success are and at the very least, what should be avoided.  I hope this helps.

I’ll check back in in another 3 years


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2012)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> If you rank high enough you get promoted).



Just going to add a little to that, as there is a bit more to it.

"If you rank high enough, there is a position for you at the new rank  and you meet all the criteria (medicaly fit, valid PT test and that your CO concurs for example), you will get promoted."


I have seen, over the years, many good folk not get promoted despite getting "immediate" year after year as there was no open positions for them to be moved into. These days, not so much, but it does happen and people need to be aware of that.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (20 Apr 2012)

Mojo Magnum, 

You spoke about "illegal boards". Can you please tell me what this means? 

Thanks, 

AGB.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (25 Apr 2012)

...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Apr 2012)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Illegal boards.   That could be difficult to explain and I imagine it would ruffle some feathers.  I will attempt to offer a dumbed down version for the layman.   This is something that is only spoken of in poorly lit back alley’s, underground meeting places and the board room of your local HQ.  Here it is as I understand it.
> 
> It will come as no surprise that the CF employs a performance review system.  Without explaining the entire process you must know a few things to understand what an illegal board is.   Once a member reaches the rank of Cpl they receive an annual performance review called a PER.  The PER’s format takes your performance and attributes and generates a score.  Your score is compared to your peers and a “leaderboard” takes shape determining who is the top person and who is the bottom person in a given place of employment.  Every person is assigned a ranking on this leaderboard from top to bottom.  Relatively straight forward right?  You would think that under this system your performance would be accurately recorded and the position on the leaderboard you receive would be a genuine reflection of how you measure up against your peers.  Thus you would have the top five people in the Regiment or Squadron, and inevitably the bottom five as well.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a lot of sour grapes from the uninformed. You've obviously never sat in on a Merit Board.

It's also a very serious allegation you've placed against your Superiors.

If you have actual proof, there's avenues to follow. If you just like rumourmongering because you didn't place where you wanted, I'll strongly suggest you stop posting about stuff that you don't really know about. Especially on a forum like this, that has many followers, from many units and from higher rank levels than you. Your username is no guarantee of your anonymity.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2012)

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> Illegal boards.   That could be difficult to explain and I imagine it would ruffle some feathers.  I will attempt to offer a dumbed down version for the layman.   This is something that is only spoken of in poorly lit back alley’s, underground meeting places and the board room of your local HQ.  Here it is as I understand it.
> 
> It will come as no surprise that the CF employs a performance review system.  Without explaining the entire process you must know a few things to understand what an illegal board is.   Once a member reaches the rank of Cpl they receive an annual performance review called a PER.  The PER’s format takes your performance and attributes and generates a score.  Your score is compared to your peers and a “leaderboard” takes shape determining who is the top person and who is the bottom person in a given place of employment.  Every person is assigned a ranking on this leaderboard from top to bottom.  Relatively straight forward right?  You would think that under this system your performance would be accurately recorded and the position on the leaderboard you receive would be a genuine reflection of how you measure up against your peers.  Thus you would have the top five people in the Regiment or Squadron, and inevitably the bottom five as well.
> 
> ...



You should learn your place in the system and its not to critque your superior officers or NCOs. If you don't like where you placed you have three options:

1. Take the hint and perform at a higher level; or
2. Remain as you are; or
3. Take your release.

Its very easy to come on here and use your Barrack Room Lawyer knowledge. Try telling your RSM what you've told us on here....face to face.


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2012)

Having sat on a few of these...I'd have to say you forgot a dose or two of crack there Sonny Jim.  I've seen that in the Bad Ol' Days, it doesn't really work like that anymore.  You generally go into the unit board with the person's raw score in hand and a rough draft to match...and they better match up, especially as a Junior Supervisor, with PDR's to back them...most of the higher ups on these boards know the folks being scored almost as well as, and sometimes better, than their supervisors do, as only RSM's/CSM's/SSM's/Chief's seem so apt to do.  The reason there are unit boards are that, especially in a system where there are other subunits within a formation (Health Services Groups in my case as a for instance, or an infantry regiment with a number of battalions), only the top performers are going to the high end merit boards and having the CO/Group Commander/Regimental Colonel's endorsement on their PER (short of the usual thanks for coming out the routine one's get).  They're to sort wheat from chaff, and usually have a pretty objective scoring system set up to weed out those that look cool on paper to those that actually are...if you're your own worst critic, often you are surprised at where you come out; if you think a little too highly of yourself without the benefit of real backup to that, well, you're often more than a little surprised as well at where you end up ranking.  You'll also find that the high end scorer's will often have the PER either formally written by the Sgt Maj/equivalent or well polished by them.

Your actual PER should NEVER come as a surprise to you - your ranking within an organization should.

 :2c:
MM


----------



## Allgunzblazing (25 Apr 2012)

Thank you to all who took the time to answer something I genuinely didn't understand.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (26 Apr 2012)

Apologies to all,
I welcome the education.


----------



## Milhouser911 (9 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You should learn your place in the system and its not to critque your superior officers or NCOs. If you don't like where you placed you have three options:
> 
> 1. Take the hint and perform at a higher level; or
> 2. Remain as you are; or
> ...



Mr. Seggie:

As clear as it may be to those who have sat on the merit boards, this is truly how it seems to those of us at lower levels.  Certainly within my trade.  I can't be the only one who's heard/overheard a boss talking about "fighting for you" at the boards.

I was a part of an organization that was rumoured to have selected a couple of blocks on the PER and marked everyone Not Observed, unless you were already destined for promotion.  I know mine, and several others, were, in contravention to reality.

*Edit* My apologies, after conferring with another who was there, it was (supposedly) done to remove the reservists from the rankings to merit the reg members against each other, rather than reservists who's career path wouldn't be directly affected by a high-scoring PER.

Purely anecdotal, and no proof to back it, but that was the generally accepted rumour.  I personally find it possible.  That doesn't make it true, but perception is important, and clearly the purpose and execution of the merit boards and merit system don't always come across as beyond reproach.

Just one Cpl's thoughts.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

Milhouser911 said:
			
		

> in contravention to reality.



Reality according to you, as you saw it. It doesn't make it so.



> Purely anecdotal, and no proof to back it, but that was the generally accepted rumour.



A "generally accepted rumour" is still nothing more than a rumour.


----------



## Milhouser911 (9 May 2012)

Agreed, but what we're talking about here is perception, not reality.

And the perception of the system by many is pretty much exactly what Magnum wrote.

Ultimately it doesn't break my heart.  There's a certain something that some individuals have that isn't reflected on the PER.  Someone can be absolutely hardworking and knowledgeable, but immature, directionless, etc etc, and not ready for promotion, despite the fact that they've got the appropriate bubbles filled.  On the other hand, there are keeners with hearts of gold and solid heads on their shoulders that will grow into a higher rank or new position seamlessly, and that's not reflected either.

It's a people job, and people aren't bubbles on paper.  The CoC needs, at times (and in my opinion) to be able to fuzz those lines a little bit and put the right person in the right job.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2012)

Milhouser911 said:
			
		

> The CoC needs, at times (and in my opinion) to be able to fuzz those lines a little bit and put the right person in the right job.



Thanks, i know how to do my job.

There will never be a perfect system. That some troops think the system is broken because they are not getting what they think they deserve will exist no matter what. I don't worry about those people too much.


----------

